# Importer iBooks de l'iPhone vers iPad



## robotkid (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai créer un livre via CBB pour pouvoir le lire sur iBooks sur mon iphone.
Désormais possesseur d'un iPad, j'aimerais savoir comment je peux le récupérer pour le lire ds iBooks sur mon iPad.

Quelqu'un pourrait il me venir en aide? Siouuuplèèè...

Merci d'avance à tous pour vos réponses, idées et suggestions


----------



## Gwen (5 Août 2012)

De la même manière que sur iPhone. Il suffit de le transférer sur ton iPad via iTunes.


----------



## robotkid (5 Août 2012)

Merci gwen pour ta réponse si rapide! 

En fait, j'ai fait cet iBooks il y a qq tps déjà et je crains avoir oublié la plupart des manip... 

Je ne sais pas si j'avais déjà réalisé celui-ci avec la meilleure des méthodes.
Chaque chapitre était un doc word, que je plaçais ensuite sous Dropbox (tous ces doc sont d'ailleurs tjs sous mon compte Dropbox).
Mais je ne souviens plus comment j'ai fusionné ts ces docs en 1 afin d'avoir un livre apparaissant sur iBooks (ouais, je sais... là je suis gros boulet).

Je ne sais pas comment copier cet iBooks sur l'iTunes de mon iPhone, afin de l'importer ensuite sur mon iPad....
:'(


----------



## robotkid (5 Août 2012)

Baaah, je sais pas! C'est bien le problème!!
Non, j'espère qd mm vu que cet iBooks a été créé et est l'appli iBooks de mon iPhone, je devrais pouvoir le récupérer sur mon iPad!.... enfin je l'espèèèère...


----------



## Gwen (5 Août 2012)

Si c'est dans iBook de ton iPhone, cela doit se trouver également dans la partie livre d&#8217;iTunes. 

Donc, tu dois pouvoir le synchroniser facilement sur ton iPad à partir d&#8217;iTunes.


----------



## robotkid (5 Août 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Si c'est dans iBook de ton iPhone, cela doit se trouver également dans la partie livre diTunes.
> 
> Donc, tu dois pouvoir le synchroniser facilement sur ton iPad à partir diTunes.




OUUAAAAAAAh!!! MERCI MERCI!!
Evidemment, quand on voit la réponse, ca semble "logique"...
Mais parfois la logique informatique... mm si les mac sont instinctifs.
Ou cela démontre surtout que j'ai vraiment besoin de vacances! 
Bref, merci encore Gwen!!


----------

